# Purple Martin Houses



## jmarkt (Dec 24, 2007)

Where can I get some simple purlpe martin house plans?


----------



## Messman (Sep 9, 2007)

I have a link to one on my site. When you get there scroll to the bottom of the screen and click on the B's section. You will find it there.

http://www.members.cox.net/messman123/messman.htm

Chris


----------



## jmarkt (Dec 24, 2007)

*purple martin house*

Thanks, Great site, I will visit often.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Messman said:


> I have a link to one on my site. When you get there scroll to the bottom of the screen and click on the B's section. You will find it there.
> 
> http://www.members.cox.net/messman123/messman.htm
> 
> Chris


Nice site. I guess. I can't read it with the blue lettering on the wood grain background.
Thought you might want to know.


----------



## Steve John (Aug 27, 2009)

Martins like small but high houses, and they LOVE mosquitos! I have seen lots of homemade Martin houses that are made from gourds, The opening is about 1 inch wide. Sometimes they are painted. Sometimes they are natural. Hang them on a line about 12 feet high in an active mosquito area and wait for the birds to move in.


----------

